

TED Talk: David Pogue on Cool Phone Tricks - derwiki
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/david_pogue_on_cool_phone_tricks.html

======
derwiki
I was particularly interested to hear about the T-Mobile VOIP phones. Does
anyone use this? Does the G1 support this?

